# IVF Air bubbles inside gonal f pens.



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

Pease can I have some advice please, started on stimms yesturday, followed the instructions and primmed the pen correctly, but on todays injection was abit worried as I know you only have to prime the pen upon first use of pen, and when DP went to inject me today there was a largish air bubble inside the pen that just would not go how ever much you flicked the pen.
My partner wanted to prime the pen again today to be on the safe side, but it clearly says in the booklet you only need to do this once, so I told him not to do it, however we went ahead and injected anyway, and the air bubble just floated back to the top, so it is still inside the pen.
Does this happen to everyone else with these gonal f pens?
I'm abit worried, cos tommorow will be my last use from this particular pen and I dont want that air bubble to get injected into me, and wont be able to phone the hospital being it is the weekend so i'm relying on someone on FF being able to help me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Kelly24

I noticed exactly the same thing last time I was stimming with the Puregon Pen.  I noticed though that you never use all of the medication in the pen and that even when you get to the end of the pen there is some left in there so the bubble just always goes to the top when you inject and no where near the needle

I'm sure you will be ok and  with your treatment
Love
Bear
x


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

HI,

I asked about bubbles and yes we should prime the injector however as we are only injecting subcutaneously it is not a risk - bubbles will only cause pain if injected into the skin.  It's injecting into veins is the dangerous issue with bubbles.

Nuala


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Kelly 

Dont  panic the air bubble can not kill you , it has to go into a main vain to do that becouse i paniced about that but my dh is a trained first aider and knowes a lot more about all that stuff , but just injest the air bubble out your be fine 

love maddi


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi all

My clinic say air bubbles are absolutely nothing to worry about as long as they aren't large enough to affect the dosage (not really an issue with prefilled though, I suppose!).

Nicky x


----------

